# That time again..... Taxidermy Convention



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

The ATAA is having it's annual taxidermy competition this year in Mesa and would like to extend an invitation to all Predator Talk members(I know alot of you aren't in Az). This is a great place to meet many taxidermists from Az and other states as well, and see their work. While your there take time to vote for your favorite mount, one of the taxidermists there will receive the "People's Choice Award" based on your votes.

The details....
*2012 ATAA Convention & Competition*
Open to the public
Sat, June 8, 2012
8am to 5pm
Dobson Ranch Inn
1666 South Dobson Road
Mesa, AZ

Dale & Heather


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry.... Saturday is the 9th of June.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be a great time, unfortunately I can't attend. Dale, if you have entries at the show, good luck.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

WildHeritage said:


> The ATAA is having it's annual taxidermy competition this year in Mesa and would like to extend an invitation to all Predator Talk members(I know alot of you aren't in Az). This is a great place to meet many taxidermists from Az and other states as well, and see their work. While your there take time to vote for your favorite mount, one of the taxidermists there will receive the "People's Choice Award" based on your votes.
> 
> The details....
> *2012 ATAA Convention & Competition*
> ...


 I take it you are going to post the mounts here for an online vote to be tallied correct?


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

This was our first time competing in "Masters" division and we brought 4 mounts.​
Pouncing Grey Fox​1st Place Masters Lifesize; Az State Champion Lifesize;​Taxidermist Choice Award-Lifesize: Peoples Choice Award​











​










​










​
Coues Buck & Javelina Mount​2nd Place Masters Gamehead​





​
Coastal Brown Bear​Best Collective Artist Award​1st Place Habitat Challenge​





​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Absolutely outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love the grey fox, truely the most beautiful mount I've ever seen.

Congratulations on your very deserving awards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Click on this link to see other mounts entered in the ATAA show by Taxidermists from AZ, NM, CA, & NV​https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.379844012073013.87604.100001422528828&type=3​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That fox is so cool ! Amazing ! Congratulations on all your awards !

I just looked through all the pics on your facebook link.....There is some good work represented there but nothing holds a candle to the grey fox....nothing.!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some very nice work.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, This was my first lifesize fox mount, I carcass cast the body and made my own form.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice mounts!! Congratulations on your rewards, you deserve them very much.


----------

